# Chicks Shipped Today Yeah!!!!!



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Just checked my order on Murray McMurray and our chicks shipped out today and I got a USPS tracking number oh boy. Now just got to do test runs on the brooder and get the final things ready.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome !! Very exciting, take lots of pics when you get them


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll post pics as soon as they get here.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's great! What kind are you getting?


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

We have a very mixed flock on the way to include 2 Americana, 7 Barred Rocks, 8 Rhode Island Reds, 7 Black Autralorps, 2 Buff Orpingtons, and of course 1 mystery chick.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

You will love the RIR and BR they love attention and are very vocal...


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here r my girls


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome we cant wait. I finished up cleaning out the coop spread out the pine shavings and set up my Ohio/ Hover brooder and I'm doing test runs right now to make sure my bulbs have enough wattage to get the desired temp. Some of the birds I ordered will be going to friends but at least 13 will be staying with me.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very exciting stuff!


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Well we got a huge surprise last night with a call from Alaska Airlines Cargo at the airport. Your chicks are here is what the lady said and I replied oh sh%# (LOL) then she said you weren't expecting chicks and i said well no not today but tomorrow. The kids and me went right out to get them and all 26 were just fine. Got home and settled them into the coop and watered and fed them. After the first night all is well and we still have 26. Oh and the mystery chick looks like its an Egyptian Fayoumis.








Happily eating.







Sleepy time.







Our Egyptian guy or gal guess we will find our in 4 to 5 weeks cause they try crowing early lol.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Congrats on the chicks


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Congrats on the adorable babies


----------

